#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-24
<TonyBurn> good morning
<TonyBurn> good afternoon
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<TonyBurn> lo
<brobostigon> afternoonings TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> whats happening?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: umm, not much, tobe honest.
<TonyBurn> fair enough
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: only was, i got rid of the native gmail app inandroid 2.3, and replaced it with k9.
<brobostigon> (ilike that name, k9)
<TonyBurn> the film was a bit crap i believe
<TonyBurn> what android phone you got?
<TonyBurn> i had a play on angrybirds on my mrs htc desire last night, it was quite good
<TonyBurn> i thought it would be terrible compared to iphone version
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: htc dream.
<TonyBurn> think that is a little earlier then desire isn't it?
<TonyBurn> i'd like a play with the galaxy s tbh
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: the htc dream, was the very first android dev phone.
<TonyBurn> looking forward to honeycomb
<TonyBurn> it might inspire to find a reason to own a tablet
<brobostigon> it will be interesting, to see the gui.
<markjones> hiya brobostigon, ianto and TonyBurn
<ianto> Hi
<brobostigon> afternoonings markjones and ianto
<markjones> i've still got to Work on the presentation
<brobostigon> markjones: i have got a feeling i am going to have strees over here tonight, so i maynot beable to help much.
<markjones> that's fine brobostigon
<brobostigon> sorry,
<markjones> don't be, I get stressed too :)
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> markjones: I recommend that you sign up to "watch" the 2011 page on the Wiki
<ianto> Imma go sleep for now, brb later
<TonyBurn> sleep?!?
<markjones> he's a student
<TonyBurn> ahh, i remember those days
<TonyBurn> i bought my work laptop home with me cos i was finshing something and i'm still using it for some reason, hateful thing, i cant go back to using anything after my mac
<TonyBurn> standard trackpads are utter, utter gash
<brobostigon> multi-finger scrolling i do like,on some trackpads.
<brobostigon> and debian lets me do that, onmy eeepc.
<TonyBurn> i liked multitouch soo much i even bought a magic trackpad
<TonyBurn> i think thats what they were called?
<brobostigon> :)
<TonyBurn> the external apple trackpad thing
<brobostigon> i think the one in my eeepc is a synaptics.
<TonyBurn> criminal price @ 60 quid but meh
<brobostigon> ouch
<TonyBurn> typical apple markup
<brobostigon> agreed.
<markjones> yup, I could be working for Apple
<TonyBurn> yea?
<markjones> got to find the nerve to write a covering letter
<TonyBurn> XD
<brobostigon> iwould want to do some dev on darwin, otherwise i wouldnt be interested,
<TonyBurn> so still at application stage?
<markjones> yup
<TonyBurn> i aplied for a job at ebay today
<TonyBurn> 1 at google last week
<TonyBurn> and got an interview in the bag for nokia
<brobostigon> :(
<TonyBurn> loathe jobhunting
<brobostigon> last i applied for was at sirius
<TonyBurn> the jobs i'm applying for are all based in germany since i'm intending to move there
<TonyBurn> asap
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: i spent most of my teenage years ingermany, while my dad was working in germany.
<TonyBurn> cool, my mrs is german and wants to move back to germant to be closer with her family
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> good luck.
<TonyBurn> i've grown to despise my job and would like a bit more of a career path
<TonyBurn> ta
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: you could apply to suse aswell,
<TonyBurn> yea, might check their site, always wanted to be spat out by attachmate XD
<TonyBurn> suse have 2 jobs in all of their germany offices :/
<brobostigon> hmm.
<TonyBurn> oh, found another 2 if i go back to 3 months of openings
<TonyBurn> Software Engineer - Architecture Maintenance
<TonyBurn> i could even do that one
<TonyBurn> name is a bit misleading, desciption is full on datacentre operations tbh
<TonyBurn> so brobostigon, are you proficient in C?
<brobostigon> c++, just been relearning it.
<TonyBurn> similar boat to me maybe then?
<TonyBurn> spent most my time doing java/c#
<TonyBurn> now i want to go back to C and C++
<brobostigon> i would rather spend my time doing systems design and manegement.
<TonyBurn> looking for a project to contribute to and really struggling tbh
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: haiku-os.org :), something i have beentesting for a while, a floss version of aclosed systemcalled beos i used to use inthe 90's.
<TonyBurn> was thinking about something a little less obscure XD
<TonyBurn> no offence
<TonyBurn> whats the main appllication of haiku?
<TonyBurn> lightweight computing?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: as a desktop OS.
<brobostigon> and with proper smpsupport, and real multi-tasking and multi-threading.
<TonyBurn> looking at the homepage now..
<brobostigon> its really interesting, and is looking so good. and developement is moving so quickly.
<TonyBurn> http://www.haiku-os.org/development/learning_to_program_with_haiku
<TonyBurn> nicely written guide there
<brobostigon> very. some very clever people work on the haiku project,
<TonyBurn> i'm interested, just like something a little more linux oriented though
<TonyBurn> i'll use the guides though ta :)
<TonyBurn> and deffo run it on a vm out of curiosty
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: maybe contribute to parts of ubuntu or debian.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: runs best in qemu in my experience.
<TonyBurn> yea, was looking at enlightenment the other day as i used to follow that but the project doesn't seem to be going anywhere imo
<brobostigon> iwould agree.
<TonyBurn> meego is worth a look
<TonyBurn> either that or do some gui concepts for ubuntu
<TonyBurn> had a killer idea the other night
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: gnome-shell/gnome3 ?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: whatwa sit?
<TonyBurn> in my mission to rid any wasted vertical pixels on open windows
<brobostigon> yes ?
<TonyBurn> sort the max/min/close buttons out either integrated into the app window (diffuclt/not possible), or make them mega small only a few px high and then zoom bigger with the mouse hovered over them
<TonyBurn> in the same way a dock zooms icons when hovered
<brobostigon> interesting.
<TonyBurn> wasted vertical pixels are a pet hate of mine
<TonyBurn> and window borders
<TonyBurn> the other idea i had was for layering windows on the desktop in the same way as you could text/graphics on a desktop publishing package
<TonyBurn> ie bring forward, bring to front etc
<brobostigon> interesting also.
<TonyBurn> the 'always on top' option is still available and faar too dated
<TonyBurn> ie, i use iplayer, i might want to see it in the popout window
<TonyBurn> i'd want this to hover above a console or something, but dont want all browser windows always on top
<TonyBurn> there'd have to be a better way of layering the windows than a DTP package offers though
<TonyBurn> and a tiling wm isn't the answer for me as i dont have enough desktop space on a laptop to have every window allocated its exclusive space
<TonyBurn> haiku installing..
<brobostigon> how are you installing?
<TonyBurn> into virtualbox
<brobostigon> you just need to run the vm image, no need to do any installing.
<TonyBurn> oh i thought i'd download the iso, assuming the image has virtual driver compiled?
<brobostigon> i dont know anything about virtualbox, so no idea.
<markjones> ohai ianto
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org
<ianto> Finally removed the xmas bit? ;)
<markjones> yup
* ianto changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org | Hacio'r Iaith http://stwnsh.com/23h & http://stwnsh.com/1zf
* ianto changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org | Hacio'r Iaith 29/01/11: http://stwnsh.com/23h & http://stwnsh.com/1zf
<markjones> heh
<markjones> reet boyo
<markjones> i needs a llun for "who we are" slide
<ianto> Should we register #haciaith and put some information on the wiki?
<markjones> yeah
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-25
<markjones> you can do that, i'll work on the presentation
<markjones> :p
<markjones> ianto, do we need to mention Upstream relations?
<markjones> (i think that's too technical tbf)
<ianto> I dunno to be fair
<ianto> We can mention that some projects use Launchpad to translate their work as well as Ubuntu though
<ianto> And you could mention that Chrome/Chromium accept translations from LP
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> I think I can simplify 'how translations get into ubuntu' diagrams
<markjones> they are over complicated too imho
<markjones> (slides 11 + 12)
<ianto> http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011#Cymryd_rhan_ar-lein
<ianto> markjones: Remember to join the channel too ;)
<markjones> ianto, rt my latest tweet :P
<markjones> Kaia, pong
<markjones> hey chippanfat
<ianto> chippanfat: Shwmae ;)
<ianto> chippanfat: You know for the references, do they actually check them cause I dunno my tutor's number
<chippanfat> they dont :p
<ianto> Fair enough then
<chippanfat> and hey guys :)
<ianto> chippanfat: How's life?
<markjones> hmm, ianto: would you think we could ask for wici.ubuntu.com ?
<ianto> markjones: I'm not sure since I doubt that there's something like fr.wiki.ubuntu.com
<markjones> yeah, i guess so, never mind eh?
<ianto> I wish that I knew how to use webmd.boots.com
<ianto> Stupid websites
<ianto> Whenever I enter my symptoms it tells me that i'm diabetic
<ianto> I knew that already!
<chippanfat> i thought you already had diabeties?
<markjones> i really need to stop being so racist on facebook
<chippanfat> i remember thinking you were gonna get a heroine needle out beforei ni
<chippanfat> :p
<markjones> (against the people of Wales)
 * ianto decides against deleting the Xenophobe
<markjones> :o
<ianto> chippanfat: Yeah that's the point but WebMD and other stuff keeps trying to diagnose me as diabetic instead of whatever else is wrong with me :p
<ianto> Although one site did suggest
<markjones> ianto, you're just nuts
<chippanfat> ahhhh :P
<ianto> Diabetes Insipidus which is different from normal diabetes
<ianto> Sorry had to look up how to spell it
<chippanfat> the more you know :D
<ianto> http://www.diabetesinsipidus.org/whatisdi.htm
<ianto> More ya know ;)
<chippanfat> :D
 * markjones hides from ianto
<ianto> Strangely enough though none of the DI sites mention vomitting but when I combine vomitting and extreme thirst on symptom checkers they only come up with DI as a result
<markjones> i just did it again :(
<markjones> i'd better not copy + paste, as what I've just written on a certain social media site breaches CoC
<ianto> Oh welll I'm off to sleep now
<ianto> Enjoy you two
<chippanfat> night xo
<markjones> tata
<markjones> hiya ianto
<ianto> Ji
<ianto> *Hi
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<markjones> hiya brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi markjones
<brobostigon> markjones: i have an idea for you and ianto, feel i should suggest, something based on the business planning i have been doing.
<brobostigon> markjones: i need to finish my businessplan first i think.
<markjones>  ok
<dariusH> markjones: you coming to aber?
 * ianto is
 * markjones is
<dariusH> cool, what you coming for?
<ianto> http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011
<dariusH> so much welsh, so little understanding
<ianto> Use GTranslate
<dariusH> i did
<markjones> ianto, what time are you setting off on Friday from Neath?
<dariusH> it's not very god
<ianto> markjones: No idea, p'raps like 6
<markjones> hmm
<dariusH> this weekend?
<ianto> Ja
<dariusH> you should come to the pub
<markjones> do I come to Neath...
<ianto> markjones: I was thikning that you were getting a train?
<dariusH> markjones: surely you'd just get the x32 to aber?
<ianto> markjones: You can be my navigator ;)
<markjones> dariusH, ... have you not been following me on Facebook?
<dariusH> i skim
<markjones> I've moved to deepest, darkest Yorkshire
<markjones> ianto, cool, will see how much it is for a return
<dariusH> ooh, volunteering at #fosdem next weekend :)
<dariusH> free beer :D
<ianto> YOu're actually going?
<dariusH> yeah
<dariusH> we're going early to help set up
<dariusH> and i've put my name down for volunteering
<dariusH> get a lovely yellow fosdem tshirt
<markjones> lovely
<markjones> i've got stomach pains
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> so, I'm aiming for a train to London and a train to Neath
<brobostigon> thats a long way, to go, isnt there a more direct way.
<markjones> yes, but there's no advance fares...
<brobostigon> ah, i see.
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> yeeeah, nicely makes my life difficult :(
<brobostigon> yeah, :(
<ianto> brobostigon: You still got a droid phone?
<ianto> Oops I meant markjones
<brobostigon> ianto: yes,
<markjones> yup
<ianto> Was gonna ask if you wanted to use Google Navigator ;)
<markjones> Samsung Galaxy S
<brobostigon> ianto: never tried it.
<brobostigon> oh, sorry, ok.
<ianto> I'm off for a bit, my sister needs me
<markjones> damn, I've just found the cheap fares...
<brobostigon> bye ianto
<markjones> Sheffield - Neath is £48.80. that's £10 more than going direct to aberystwyth
<ianto> markjones: So you're going direct then?
<markjones> yup
<markjones> it's cheaper
<ianto> Fair enough then
<markjones> :p
<markjones> so you're leaving Castell Nedd at 6, ianto?
<ianto> Around that time
<markjones> I'm aiming to be in Aber by 9pm
<ianto> I dunno where Kaia's place is ;)
<markjones> nor do I
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
 * ianto nol
<brobostigon> o/
<ianto> \o
<ianto> markjones: Facebook group chat
<Kaia> I know where Kaia's place is
<brobostigon> :) without doubt,
<Kaia> i get lost sometimes but I have a distinct idea ;)
<brobostigon> hehe
<brobostigon> gps to the rescue,
<brobostigon> i had to do that a few times,when i first wasgoing out with my ex.
<Kaia> hehe
<brobostigon> yeah :)
<Kaia> evening
<chippanfat> Hello :)
<Kaia> flaming cold around here
<chippanfat> where abouts are you? :P
<Kaia> bridgend atm, aberystwyth on thursday
<Kaia> you?
<chippanfat> bridgend :p
<Kaia> hey!
<chippanfat> from pyleee :P
<Kaia> you are from pyle?
<chippanfat> yeah :p
<Kaia> oh dear, you poor boy :P
<Kaia> i'm from the valleys, the garw to be exact
<chippanfat> ahhh :p
<chippanfat> i was up there a few days ago on a random drive :p
<chippanfat> and i know :( pyle is roughh xD
<Kaia> haha
<Kaia> not as rough as the garw, pyle is posh in comparison :P
<chippanfat> this is true :P
<Kaia> how is pyle?
<chippanfat> so many chavs up there before :P
<chippanfat> its a shit hole xD
<Kaia> same as usual then :P
<chippanfat> yeah :P
<chippanfat> exept with less chavs than garw ^_^
<Kaia> bettws :P
<ianto> chippanfat: Not so bad as Town Hill, Abertawe though ;)
<chippanfat> definitly not xD I used to work in swansea dominos ! Had to carry a crow bar :p
<ianto> Rofl really?
<ianto> I'd probably keep a gun in my glove compartment if I had to do that
<Kaia> haha
<ianto> Then you'd have to tell the Town Hill folk not to bring a knife to a gun-fight, they grow knives as extra limbs :(
<chippanfat> yeahh :p
<chippanfat> this is true xD
<chippanfat> I used to have trouble off them all the time so i thought it was better to arm myself :p
<ianto> Might have to buy another Walther CP88 ;)
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-26
<chippanfat> yeahh xD
<chippanfat> or mabye two :p
<ianto> markjones: http://www.lleol.net/swyddi/detail.php?id=275 Might be of interest to you
<ianto> chippanfat: If you get pulled over, you seriously must of urgency unload the gun otherwise you will be arrested ;)
<ianto> You can't have any pellets in the ring-loader or gas loaded in the CO2 canister
<ianto> Otherwise it's legal to have
<chippanfat> i love how you know this infomation :p
<ianto> Neath Gun Shop tells me everything :)
<Kaia> ianto: you spend too much time there obv
<ianto> Kaia: Helps to cull the vermin
<ianto> (/joke)
<Kaia> :P
<Kaia> your from neath mate, your the vermin :P
<Kaia> the rats are huge there!
<Kaia> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs766.ash1/165721_10150145385888646_776108645_7825579_3726837_n.jpg
<Kaia> see!
<ianto> :D
<ianto> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1935017 -- Hoy Christ... :p
<ianto> My old gun :D http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs128.snc3/17533_1305551991836_1021601352_30956046_1373376_n.jpg
<markjones> ianto, i'm not living in Wales :(
<ianto> markjones: You can move ;)
<markjones> ianto, no, I can't
<ianto> :(
<Ambrina> wales is so much better than england tho
<Kaia> trufax
<markjones> ianto, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional
<ianto> Waste of money ;)
<markjones> how can you say that?
<ianto> 'tis ;)
 * ianto is bored so he's on ChatRoulette
<markjones> is Ambrina on too?
<ianto> Doubt it
<ianto> Noone wants to talk to me :(
<Ambrina> omg
<ianto> Maybe I am too bearded
<Ambrina> awwww they think you are terrorist
<ianto> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1843/chatroulettee.png
<ianto> My shoulders look real awkward there
<markjones> you look like a hobo
<ianto> Diolch :)
<Ambrina> you are listening to do it like a dude
<ianto> It's a pile of sbwriel ;)
<chippanfat> i wish i had that beard :P
<ianto> Notice my mario poster?
<Ambrina> markjones: dont be mean to him
<markjones> Ambrina, i was merely stating the obvious, dear
<Ambrina> he looks cute <3
<markjones> whatever
<Ambrina> ianto: im looking for you
<ianto> rofl
<ianto> Not many naked people tonight
<ianto> Everyone is either naked or flicks past me, oh the rejection ;(
<markjones> it proves my point above:
<markjones> you look like a hobo
<ianto> now I got some randomer dancing :p
<Ambrina> ive given up i saw too many willies
<ianto> Damn I've seen this black guy in a hat liek 10 times now
<Kaia> he likes you
<Ambrina> i was getting funny looks while eating my carrots
<ianto> Rofl really?
<Kaia> haha
<Ambrina> yeh
<Ambrina> i like carrots
<Kaia> weirdo :P
<Ambrina> they are part of my raw diet
<ianto> Oh God there was a pair of 12 year old on the other end :(
<Ambrina> what were you doing
<Ambrina> ???
<ianto> Nothing bad :p
<Ambrina> i hope not
<Kaia> what were they doing?
<ianto> Just being goofy
<markjones> I'm not looking forward to tomorrow, Natalie wants me to remove Ubuntu and install Windows 7 on her eee904
<Kaia> :O
<markjones> it'll kill it
<markjones> since I got the machine it's ran Ubuntu
<Ambrina> markjones: you have to do whateveer she wants
<ianto> I'd never listen to her
<Ambrina> she is your future wife
<Kaia> haha
<markjones> that is true
<Kaia> mark got engaged? congrats
<markjones> the fact I have to spend £20 on a USB pendrive (which I'm not sure I can format in OS X)
<markjones> Kaia, I'm not engaged per - se
<Ambrina> £20 for what memory?
<markjones> 8GB
<markjones> Windows requires at least 4gb
<Ambrina> fliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipin eck that was pricey
<Kaia> what do you mean per se?
<markjones> I've not got it yet, ambwe
<markjones> *amber
<markjones> Kaia, well, Natalie and I act like a married couple
<Kaia> that doesn't mean your engaged :s
<markjones> Ambrina, did he fall asleep?
<Ambrina> he is restartig
<Ambrina> *restarting
<markjones> 3 minute resart?
<markjones> impressive
<ianto> I went to the toilet when it prompted me for my fingerprint
<ianto> would've been less had I stayed
<Ambrina> A year on friday
<markjones> congrats
<ianto> So she says
<Ambrina> thnx i dont know how he has put up with me for so long
<Ambrina> what do you mean so she says?
<ianto> You know what I mean
<Ambrina> shhh
<ianto> Anyone seen the new /. ?
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<ianto> P'nawn da
<brobostigon> afternoonings ianto
 * ianto is converting his CV into Welsh
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> It's so tedious :p
<AlanBell> markjones: ianto: o/
<AlanBell> can one of you PM me a posting address so I can send you a bit of swag first class tomorrow
<ianto> markjones:  I'll do it
<ianto> AlanBell: Thanks for the offer
<AlanBell> some sticker sheets, conference ID lanyards
<AlanBell> few badges
<AlanBell> some other stuff arrived today, heavier stuff suitable for prizes and things, haven't decided how to best use that yet
<AlanBell> but if there are events that you are running/attending then do ask for stuff
<AlanBell> we should have a tablecloth, a banner and a load of CDs but I don't have them yet
<ianto> I really should prep some USB drives for the conference
<Kaia> ianto: write me a cv :P
<ianto> Kaia: You're as bad as my sister
<ianto> She's always demanding me to write one for her
<Kaia> ianto: lol, my cv isn't as good as the one i wrote for my aunt
<ianto> Mine's alright I think
 * ianto is enjoying Golyg :p
<ianto> Kaia: I wrote mine in LaTeX, what a waste of time ;)
<Kaia> ianto: I used an open office template for my aunts and then pdf
<ianto> markjones: Ping
<markjones> hiya pobol
<brobostigon> noswaith dda all.
<ianto> markjones: Should we do some more work on that ppt?
<ianto> I put an SS of the Welsh Firefox on the Welsh Google page
<ianto> slide 10
<ianto> Slide 9 is playing up with me, the mynd gets cut off by the image so all I see is "my"
 * brobostigon gets everyone a welsh whiseky.
<brobostigon> whiskey*
<ianto> Chwarae teg
<brobostigon> ianto: cheers, thankyou?
<brobostigon> ianto: could you please translate.
<ianto> "Fair play"
<brobostigon> ah,
<brobostigon> ianto: i am not sure how that makes sense from my offer of a drink for everyone,
<ianto> Must be a colloquial thing
<markjones> Bye Bye Wrexham, Shropshire & Marylebone Railway :(
<brobostigon> ianto: you maybe right, yes.i was expecting a cheers.:)
<ianto> markjones: Did you read AlanBell's offer from earlier?
<brobostigon> ianto: that reminds me, can i be of any more help with that presentation.?
<ianto> brobostigon: I'm thinking that the presentation at the moment is lacking a "why use Ubuntu" before we even get to the translation part, perhaps you could think of some stuff for Welsh technological people to use Ubuntu
<markjones> ianto, not seen it. no
<ianto> markjones: Read up a bit then ;)
<markjones> it's not been logged
<brobostigon> ianto: ok,let me think, iam sure i will think somethings.
<ianto> markjones: http://pastebin.com/K7qbGhSg
<markjones> ta ianto
<brobostigon> ianto: maybe start with its floss-ness, and how indepth you can study the workings.?
<ianto> brobostigon: We've got a lot of time, an hour to explain stuff but at the same time I don't want to go in depth to confuse or bore them
<ianto> *too in depth
<brobostigon> ianto: ah, true, yes.
<brobostigon> ianto: ok, let melook how farwe are, is it still on google docs ?
<ianto> brobostigon: https://docs.google.com/a/ubuntu-cym.org/present/edit?id=0AWFS_gYmWbNaZGNodjY3cWpfN2djZHBiZ2Rt&hl=en
<ianto> brobostigon: You won't have access but if you try and request it I'll get an email to give you access
<brobostigon> ianto: it is giving me a server error when i request access.
<ianto> What Google account are you using again?
<brobostigon> ianto: scraliontis@gmail.com mainly,
<ianto> You should now have access then
<brobostigon> ok, let me try.
<brobostigon> interesting beard, ianto .
<ianto> Thanks ;)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> ianto: can i do some translation on that document, without killing it?
<ianto> brobostigon: Perhaps chuck any changes in the "Speakers Notes" of the page
<brobostigon> ianto: my problem is understanding some of the welsh.
<ianto> brobostigon: Just ask me if you have trouble with it; also for the moment all speakers notes are in English so that should be easier for you
<brobostigon> ianto: ok, thank you. and it is mixed english and welsh on some of the slides.
<markjones> that'll be my fault
 * ianto always blames markjones ;)
<markjones> oi
<ianto> :D
<brobostigon> inthe speaker notes on slide 3, its describes "free", can me make a differentiation between cost free and philosophical free. maybe.
<ianto> In Welsh we have different words for free and free but we should mention them both
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> because in reality ubuntu does contain some closed bits, so please be clear.
<brobostigon> like wifi adaptor firmware blobs.
<brobostigon> but thats maybe extreme, to explain.
<markjones> the 'free' I used was in comparison the the
<markjones> *to the licenses you pay for Apple and windows software
<brobostigon> ?
<brobostigon> ah, i see.ok.
<brobostigon> markjones: however i think the philosohpical(floss) and otherwise needs tobe touched on, as it is somewhat fundemental.
<markjones> yup
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> ianto / brobostigon : want any help with the presentation?
<ianto> markjones: ok
<markjones> I see that there's been little change...
 * ianto was distracted by Alys
<markjones> Alys?
<ianto> New series on S4C
<ianto> Got it from Golyg
<ianto> btw you seen Ar y Tracs 2 yet?
<ianto> Apparently it was aired around New Years
<ianto> Ar y Tracs - Y Trên i'r Gêm
 * ianto is writing the why translate section now
<markjones> ciilio
<brobostigon> markjones: i cant really think of much else, to your question earlier, to be honest.
<markjones> I'll grab some stuff off golyg in a bit
<ianto> I can seed Alys if ya want
<AlanBell> how many people going to this hack the language thing?
<markjones> about 30
<AlanBell> ok, and how many loco people?
<markjones> 3 or 4
 * brobostigon is surprised to see AlanBell.
<markjones> AlanBell, which part of the UK are you residing in?
<AlanBell> surrey
<ianto> markjones: IT looks like Amber is probably going btw
<markjones> by bws?
<ianto> Yeah
<ianto> If she can work it out properly
<markjones> AlanBell, ah, so long way to go around to mid wales from Sheffield
<AlanBell> ok, 4 aubergine lanyards, 4 pin badges, 5 sheets of 12 assorted stickers
 * ianto used to have an aubergine lanyard but it got lost with his USB drive
<AlanBell> these are new
<AlanBell> not seen this design before
<ianto> Not available in the shop then?
<AlanBell> actually they are
<AlanBell> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=722
<ianto> Yeah that's the one I had
<ianto> I think that I also spilt ink on it once too
<ianto> markjones: Right so when we have the screen/project/whatever, how's this going down?
<AlanBell> luckily they don't send these in the goodie bag -> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<ianto> markjones: Or are we just focusing on the ppt first
<ianto> Heh God
<ianto> I don't think that they sell well
<ianto> Ouch £73!
<AlanBell> "Due to popular demand. . ."
<markjones> ianto, i'll run through it with you Friday night
<ianto> Heh getting it prepped the night before eh? :)
<markjones> yup
<markjones> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<markjones> i wantone of those for my birthday
<markjones> (mrch 14th btw)
<ianto> You do cycling?
<ianto> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=767 = better and half the price
<markjones> no, but I like sports clothes
<ianto> markjones: How much does the X32 cost?
<markjones> Fiver i think
<markjones> (for a single)
<Ambrina> markjones: where is bangor bus station?
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Ambrina :)
<Ambrina> hellooooo
 * brobostigon gets a customery drink.
<brobostigon> Ambrina*
<Ambrina> diolch
 * brobostigon gets Ambrina a welsh whiskey
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-27
<markjones> Shwma' pawb
<AlanBell> ianto: it was in the post today, hopefully with you tomorrow
<ianto> I hope so, thanks a lot
<ianto> 5 and a half hours to update a SatNav map
<ianto> And that's only UK & Ireland...
<ianto> Kaia: You there at all? Anfonais i neges ar FB atat
<markjones> Kaia, get on Skype
<brobostigon> evening all.
<ianto> Evening
<brobostigon> noswaith dda ianto :)
 * brobostigon gets a welsh whiskey.
<brobostigon> +ianto
<ianto> Iechyd da
<brobostigon> iechyd dda
<brobostigon> ianto: may i PM you please.it is about some ideas i have hadabout my business ideas.
<brobostigon> please.
<ianto> brobostigon: Go ahead :)
<brobostigon> ok, :)
<Kaia> ianto: pong
<ianto> Kaia: polo?
<brobostigon> mooo.com :)
<Kaia> ianto: marco?
<brobostigon> pong
 * brobostigon gets Kaia a welsh whiskey aswell.
<Kaia> om nom nom
<brobostigon> noswaith dda spectre :)
<brobostigon> Kaia: elaborate please?
<Kaia> huh?
 * brobostigon wants some, 
<Kaia> awww
<brobostigon> :'(
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-28
<brobostigon> good night all, sleep well.
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<Kaia> borings to you all
<brobostigon> why,are you bored Kaia ?
<Kaia> got to go out soon
<brobostigon> ah, ok.
<TonyBurn> afternooon
<brobostigon> afternoonings TonyBurn
 * brobostigon shakes fist @ the adsl
<Kaia> Mark and Natalie just arrrived
<Kaia> waiting on amber and ianto
<brobostigon> say hello from me,please Kaia :)
<Kaia> i have
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> Hiya brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi markjones :)
<markjones> Fun journey today
<Kaia> markjones: get off my internet
<brobostigon> hehe
<markjones> I'n using my 3G
<markjones> So :p
<brobostigon> oh,
<markjones> We are missing ianto. He is not contactable :(
<brobostigon> :(
 * brobostigon gets drinks.
<Kaia> someone contact ianto
<brobostigon> i dont have his number,
<TonyBurn> lo
<brobostigon> evening TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> hey, whats going on this evening then?
<TonyBurn> film with the mrs for me i think, very unexciting :/
<TonyBurn> oh, and i applied for a job with novell yesterday
<TonyBurn> :)
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: chris and mark and lauren, and respective gf's etc are meeting up.
<TonyBurn> some hr bod got in touch today to say they'll be reviewing my application and back in touch shortly
<TonyBurn> cool, where?
<brobostigon> cool. :)
<TonyBurn> not that i know any of them
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: ie, ianto, markjones and Kaia.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: inreadiness for a welshevent tmrw,icant remember how to spell.
<Kaia> what?
<TonyBurn> ahhh, is this the thing in aberystwyth?
<brobostigon> Kaia: i couldnt remember.
<Kaia> brobostigon: I don't have a girlfriend >.<
<TonyBurn> me and the mrs were gonna pop to aber tomorrow, shes never been there
<brobostigon> Kaia: no, i didnt say that, i implied you had a bf.
<Kaia> 19:04 < brobostigon> TonyBurn: chris and mark and lauren, and respective gf's etc are meeting up.
<Kaia> :O
<brobostigon> gf's etc.
<brobostigon> or gf's and bf's.
<Kaia> i think Mr_T is in aber :/
<markjones> kaia doesn't even have a bf
<Kaia> we are waiting to hear from ianto and Amberlina
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon> ihave no wayhere of gettinghold of ianto.
<TonyBurn> is that welsh event on just for the day tomorrow?
<Kaia> TonyBurn: Hacio'r Iaith
<Kaia> http://haciaith.com/
<TonyBurn> yes, thats the one ;)
<Kaia> they are having curry tonight at shilam
<brobostigon> shilam ?
<markjones> a curry house in Aber
<brobostigon> ah, :)
<brobostigon> yummy,
<Kaia> om nom nom
<Kaia> they are pretty homeless for takeaway though
<Kaia> hopeless*
<brobostigon> ohwell.
 * markjones wants his chinese
<brobostigon> i thinknext week, i will try the curry house i use in town here, and as they do takeaway,see what its like.
 * markjones spies Kaia's power socket and goes to steal
<brobostigon> lol
<TonyBurn> mmmmm, curry
<TonyBurn> aint eaten proper food like that in ages
<TonyBurn> god dam diet :|
<brobostigon> thats not on TonyBurn :(
<TonyBurn> i put a stone in weight on since the mrs moved in with me, half that attributed to the fact i pulled my groin and stopped running, other half being the mrs feeds me too well
<TonyBurn> so just dropping the developing tyre so i have beach body for summer :D
<brobostigon> appropriate exercise, and good food, and good drink. live well, and everything will be fine, i reckon.
<TonyBurn> well i'm on no diet for life, just cutting the flab by means of food intake until i can take up running again
<TonyBurn> :p
<brobostigon> okies, :)
<TonyBurn> i have a stag do on 11th march which will be my oppotunity to be reintroduced to alcohol, i'll be hammered in no time
<brobostigon> lol. maybe,
 * AlanBell wonders if ianto got the package in time
<markjones> he's AWOL
<brobostigon> lol. :)
<AlanBell> as is http://haciaith.com/
<markjones> yup, they are all in Curry
<Kaia> he's AWOL still
<brobostigon> ohwel, :)
<brobostigon> it can take along time, to enjoy a curry,
<markjones> he's not AWOL Kaia
<markjones> he is rescuing a damsel in distress
<brobostigon> mrs ianto ?
<brobostigon> miss ianto,*
<brobostigon> no mrs ianto*
<markjones> yup, Ambrina
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> they are probably just down the street by now
<brobostigon> umm, anyone have ianto on google latitude ?
<markjones> maybe
<brobostigon> i am evil, ihave mt own mother on google latitude.
<brobostigon> myown*
<brobostigon> however i cant have latitude turned on, on my mobile, as it causes too much battery drain.
<markjones> No, I don't have ianto on Latitude
<markjones> I have my mother too
<Kaia> he is still AWOL lol
<brobostigon> is there a prog icanuse for google latitude, without acutally using google's latitude app. ?
<Kaia> we now have an ianto, amberlina, natalie and markjones
<markjones> :D
 * brobostigon waves at ianto and mrs ianto.
<brobostigon> good evening ianto :)
<dariusH> chistoph
<dariusH> markjones:
<dariusH> how's le aber
<brobostigon> evening dariusH
<brobostigon> ianto: i were told you went AWoL for a curry, yummy, :)
<markjones> dariusH, it's nice
<ianto> dariusH: People drive too slow here
<markjones> brobostigon, no, he was awol to rescue a damsel
<dariusH> it's west wales people do EVERYTHING too slow here
<brobostigon> markjones: AWOL for both, :)
<ianto> They go 25mph on a 40mph road...
<dariusH> evening brobostigon
<ianto> AlanBell: Just so you know, the package has arrived
<AlanBell> great!
<markjones> but he's hidden it
 * markjones returneth
<brobostigon> wb markjones :)
<brobostigon> markjones: stick bbc4 on, great guitar music.
<brobostigon> i amjust enjoying it.
<markjones> brobostigon, Kaia doesn't have a TV
<markjones> (well, she does, but no aerial
<brobostigon> markjones: ido believe you can watch bbc channels live online.
<ianto> markjones: You can watch iPlayer live
<brobostigon> markjones: does Kaia have some nice speakers ?
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-29
<ianto> Kaia: Hi
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> markjones: good luck ith the presentation, i hope it goes well.
<AlanBell> o/ Kaia
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> she's downstairs getting her takeaway
 * markjones and Kaia are currently in the same building
<markjones> back in a bit
<brobostigon> nos da,sleep well,me tired bunny.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-30
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu Cymru | Website: http://ubuntu-cym.org | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org | Hacio'r Iaith 2011 Pictures: http://bit.ly/dEXMnm
<brobostigon> morning all.
<markjones> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<markjones> pictures are in the topic :)
<brobostigon> :)
<TonyBurn> morning
<TonyBurn> sorry, afternoon
<brobostigon> afternoonings TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> whats going on?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: not a huge amount, markjones has put the pictureslinkie to flickr from the event icant spell,yesterday.
<brobostigon> inthe topic.
 * Kaia waves at AlanBell
<TonyBurn> tidy, will take a look
<brobostigon> afternoonings Kaia :)
 * TonyBurn was in aber yesterday
<TonyBurn> i didnt bump inot any geeks though
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: :(
<Kaia> morning brob
<Kaia> TonyBurn: you didn't see us?
<TonyBurn> i was in town with the mrs, checking out the sea and the views
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> nice photos, what was the turnout like?
<TonyBurn> not many hotties there :/
<AlanBell> hmm, not entirely the answer I was looking for
<TonyBurn> well i wasn't actually there, i was just going through the pics, on the lookout
<Kaia> i see part of me in those photos lol
<TonyBurn> installed kde, because of curiosity etc
<TonyBurn> absolutely love the finish on the widgets and window snapping tbh
<TonyBurn> i know it can all be achieved in gnome etc, just nice to see it as a default
<TonyBurn> first time i've had kde installed for years
 * brobostigon looks through the pictures and does some star spotting.
<markjones> ianto, did you get your charger?
<ianto> markjones: Yes I did
<markjones> good!
<markjones> Good journey?
<ianto> It was fantastic
<markjones> I detect a hint of sarcasm
<ianto> Na it was a great one
<markjones> heh
<markjones> seen the piccies?
<brobostigon> evening ianto nd markjones
<ianto> I've seen Bryn's
<ianto> Evenin'
<brobostigon> i did some star spotting on those pictures earlier.
<brobostigon> and saw mark, :)
<markjones> yeah, Chris... vanished
<brobostigon> hmm,
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-24
<markjones> bore da
<ianto_> markjones: Uhum bore... da :P
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-26
<markjones> prynhawn da
<markjones> Anyone home?
<brobostigon> afternononings eevryone.
<cgriff> Noswaith dda markjones
<brobostigon> noswaith dda cgriff o/
<cgriff> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> :)
<fffree> hei markjones ti'n gwybod lawer o latex?
<cgriff> fffree: Beth sy'n bod Flo?
<fffree> a dw i'n iawn rwan..
<fffree> oedd gen i problem efo \theequation
<fffree> Ti'n iawn Chris?
<cgriff> fffree: Ydw, beth yw'r \theeuation?
<fffree> Ydy \theequation command i rifio esiampla in LaTeX..
<cgriff> Does dim gwybodaeth amdani ar Google
<fffree> Siwr mae na lot o wybodaeth amdani ar Google!
<fffree> Checkiwch yma http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22theequation%22+latex
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-28
<cgriff> markjones: Ti yma?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<cgriff> brobostigon: Mornin'
<brobostigon> morning cgriff :)
<cgriff> brobostigon: markjones and I are at Hacio'r Iaith :p
<brobostigon> cgriff: yes, i saw both your tweets, :)
<brobostigon> cgriff: any chance of a video and sound feed?
<brobostigon> please.
<cgriff> brobostigon: I don't know if there is one I am looking though
<brobostigon> cgriff: ok, :)
<cgriff> brobostigon: http://haciaith.com/
<cgriff> 2nd post
<cgriff> Oh no wait a moment
<brobostigon> ok.
<cgriff> I'm installing Flash to find out if that is indeed the stream
<brobostigon> ok.
<cgriff> brobostigon: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hacio-r-iaith-2012#utm_campaign=synclickback&source=http://haciaith.com/&medium=10239804
<brobostigon> phew, google tranlate built into chrome.
<cgriff> Terrible picture
<cgriff> For me at least
<cgriff> And that is one of the rooms
<cgriff> it appears that only one stream is available
<brobostigon> ok, ohwell. let me look also.
<cgriff> I'm in the studio with a session on Wales Web Council
<brobostigon> you are right, and the sound isnt perticulerly good either.
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> cgriff: just saw the weather, you are getting snow this afternoon,
<cgriff> Ah no :(
<brobostigon> :(
 * cgriff has found ttytter, rather good so far
<brobostigon> ?
<cgriff> TTYtter, Twitter client
<brobostigon> ah,
<brobostigon> which platform?
<brobostigon> cgriff: i use seesmic on android, and then gwibber, when it works, on debian.
<cgriff> Arch
<brobostigon> ok.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2015-01-23
<popey> yo brobostigon does this loco still exist or do anything?
<brobostigon> popey: i dont know on both counts,
